# Nesting box location in cage



## David5

Hi guys,
Yesterday I bought a bigger cage for my budgies because the female give birth to another 4 budgies,
The height of the new cage is 90cm/35in , where should I place the nesting box, in the upper levels or on the floor?

placing it in the top of the cage may be risky if the chicks will try going out of the box,
while placing it on the floor of the cage may cause the female to be insecure and violent?

Your suggestions please 🙏


----------



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. 

An individual needs to have a good background in basic budgie care and then do extensive research into the proper breeding practices prior to making the decision to accept the responsibility of the commitment required for breeding responsibly and ethically.

If none of the eggs have been incubated then you should remove them all immediately and dispose of them. 
The eggs are not viable until they have been incubated for a few days which means you are not killing any offspring.
If they have not been incubated, then do not put the nest box on the cage and make sure you do everything necessary to prevent any further breeding.

Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads 

Please answer ALL of the questions asked.

How long have you owned budgies?
How long have you had this pair?
How much research regarding budgie breeding have you done before now?
Are the two budgies that bred in an individual cage with the eggs?
Has the hen been incubating these eggs? If so, for how long?
Have the eggs hatched yet?
Does the nest box have a concave bottom?
How old are the two budgies which bred?
Do you have any prior experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?

Dependent on the answers to the questions, a nest box with a proper concave bottom should be placed low on the cage. 
Generally a cage that is 76 cm long x 46 cm wide x 46 cm high is used as an individual breeding cage for a pair of budgies and has an opening on the side where the nest box is placed.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

